# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Powiększenie piersi Warszawa

## magda900

Szukam dobrego plastyka z Warszawy, chciałabym powiększyć piersi o 3 rozmiary - to mój NAJWIĘKSZY kompleks, szukam kogoś porządnego żeby jak najbardziej zminimalizowac ryzyko poprawek. Możecie kogoś polecić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co prawda sama nie miałam powiększanych piersi ale jestem klientka jednej z warszawskich klinik u dr Grzesiak, tej na Czerniakowskiej. Ja tam botox wstrzykiwałam ale w zeszłym roku moja przyjaciółka u tej pani dr poddała się powiększaniu piersi. wiem że tam tłuszcz można wstrzyknąc własny a nie tylko silikonowe implanty. Ewka właśnie ta metode wybrała i jest zadowolona. Powiem szczerze jakbym nie miała miseczki D sama bym się skusiła, i wygląda to naturalnie wbrew pozorom

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobrze przeczytałam- tłuszcz w piersi? Twoja kolezanka powiększała piersi tłuszczem u tej lekarki?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja miałam zabieg w warszawskiej klinice chirurgii plastycznej doktora Chęcińskiego. wcześniej trochę bałam się operacji i dopiero koleżanka namówiła mnie na wizytę u dobrego chirurga. było warto,bo jestem zadowolona z końcowego efektu - lepiej wyglądam i zyskałam wiele na pewności siebie.

----------


## Elunia

Moja znajoma była w warszawie w elite i też robiła sobie piersi. Wygląda super, podobno zabieg wcale nie był bolesny. Ale raczej nie ma tak, że tanio i profesjonalnie, więc trochę trzeba zapłacić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słyszałam o doktorze Marku Murawskim- mówię tu o Warszawie.

----------


## czamka

3 rozmiary to duzo, pamietaj ze implanty musza byc dopasowane do figury, a poza tym czy Twoja skora da sie na tyle rozciagnac  :Smile:  jakby co zglos sie do dr Checinskiego drchecinski.pl/pl/zabiegi.html. Moja siostra u niego powiekszala piersi i efekt jest super  :Smile:  poza tym rekonwalescencja nie trwala tez dlugo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie wiem kto w warszawie ale ja dużo czytałam opinii na temat kliniki w Białymstoku Humana Medica Omeda i dr Dorocie żukowskiej i operowac piersi będę u niej juz na początku lipca :Smile:

----------


## izula

moja siostra powiekszyła sobie piersi u dr Chęcińskiego w Warszawie  :Smile:  ja do niego chodze na fillery. I ona i ja jesteśmy zadowolone zarówno z efektów jak i samego podejścia personelu  :Smile:

----------


## Babbi87

Ja mogę śmiało polecić Klinikę Sfera - zabieg przeprowadzony modelowo, efekt po prostu mnie zachwycił  :Smile:  W klinice miła atmosfera, a do tego profesjonalny i doświadczony personel. Wcześniej chodziłam tam na botoks do dra Migały, znałam klinikę "od środka", więc bez wahania przy zabiegu powiększenia piersi postawiłam właśnie na Sferę  :Smile:

----------


## nilemka

A ja nie polecam od razu operacji. Przecież jest wiele innych , równie skutecznych sposobów na powiększenie. Wiadomo,że jedynie operacja powiększy biust o kilka rozmiarów ale można przecież powiększyć piersi o jeden rozmiar za pomocą tabletek. Polecane są na przykład tabletki Perfect Bust. Dają bardzo dobry efekt  a jednocześnie nie są szkodliwe.Oraz nie ma sie po nich efektów ubocznych ( operacja jest przecież bardzo groźna.......,poczytajcie sobie o komplikacjach).
Tabletki brałam przez 3 miesiące.Efekt naprawdę super !

----------


## alicja23

> A ja nie polecam od razu operacji. Przecież jest wiele innych , równie skutecznych sposobów na powiększenie. Wiadomo,że jedynie operacja powiększy biust o kilka rozmiarów ale można przecież powiększyć piersi o jeden rozmiar za pomocą tabletek. Polecane są na przykład tabletki Perfect Bust. Dają bardzo dobry efekt  a jednocześnie nie są szkodliwe.Oraz nie ma sie po nich efektów ubocznych ( operacja jest przecież bardzo groźna.......,poczytajcie sobie o komplikacjach).
> Tabletki brałam przez 3 miesiące.Efekt naprawdę super !


Potwierdzam. Tabletki nie powodują żadnych efektów ubocznych i są skuteczne. Wystarczy sobie poczytać opinie w sieci. Niewiele jest tych negatywnych. Ważne jest to aby brać je regularnie bo jak omija się poszczególne tabletki to moze nie być efektu. 
Kurację Perfectbust przeszłam pól roku temu. Bałam si e na początku,ze efekt będzie jedynie podczas brania tabletek ale nic takiego. Piersi nadal są jedrne i większe.

----------


## celinaPi

nie wiem jak sprawa wygląda z tabletkami , ale wiem ,ze jest cos takiego jak przeszczep tłuszczu własnego do takich obszarów jak piersi , jest to tłuszcz z  ud , czy pośladków , to się nazywa inaczej liposukcja z autlogicznym przeszczepem tłuszczu własnego do piersi np , moja siostra miałą taki zabieg proponowany w klinice miracki w warszawie , ale koniec końców zdecydowała się na laserowe usuwanie cellulitu  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dajcie spokój z tabletkami czy przeszczepami tłuszczu :P Ja powiększałam tradycyjną metodą w szpitalu Medicover. Zastanawiałam się kilka miesięcy nad tą operacją, ale podczas konsultacji chirurg rozwiał wszelkie moje wątpliwości. Teraz jestem szczęśliwą posiadaczką biustu w rozmiarze C  :Smile:  Mega się ciesze, piersi wyglądają naturalnie, nie wulgarnie. Wiem, że nie w każdej klinice można liczyć na estetyczne zwiększenie biustu, ale ja miałam to szczęście trafić na dobrego specjalistę  :Smile:

----------


## purinka

ja robiłam sobie piersi w szpitalu Lux Med na Puławskiej, jestem bardzo zadowolona zarówno z efektu jak i miejsca, w którym zdecydowałam się na pozbycie się swojego odwiecznego kompleksu.

----------


## Nina Kowalska

Polecam Ci szpital Lux Med na Puławskiej. Konsultacje i operacje miałam u dr Lembasa- świetny specjalista, który rozwiewa wszystkie wątpliwości i strach przed operacją, a naturalny efekt 10/10. Miałam zapewnioną profesjonalną opiekę zarówno przed, w trakcie jak i po zabiegu. Wszystko dokładnie wyjaśnił- jak zachowywać się po operacji i wrócić do siebie, bez późniejszych komplikacji. Warto się tam udać, choćby na same konsultacje!

----------


## marlenkaa

najważniejsze jest to, żeby iść do sprawdzonego miejsca, ja też zastanawiam się na liposukcją ud z kolei, słyszałam dobre opinie o szpitalu Lux Med na Puławskiej dlatego też poważnie biorę pod uwagę włąśnie tą placówkę.

----------


## trolkaa

a maja w lux Medzie jakichś dobrych specjalistów, u kogo idziecie na konsultacje? tez myśle o liposukcji brzucha z kolei.

----------


## elmirka

Przyjaciółka miała operację u dra Osucha. Żadnych problemów po operacji, z efektów również jest zadowolona. Wygląda to bardzo naturalnie, blizny nie rzucają się w oczy, wiem, że tam jakichś lepszych nici używają, przez co rana ładniej się goi.

----------


## tatiana36

Ja już byłam w kilku, dopiero moje zaufanie otrzymała klinika chirurgii plastycznej w Warszawie dr Jerzego Chęcińskiego. Bardzo sumiennie wykonane zabiegi, dobre doradztwo, opieka przed i po zabiegu. Bardzo polecam

----------


## Jagoda86

Trzy rozmiary to dość spore powiększenie. Poczytaj opinie na innych forach, gdzie dziewczyny dzielą się swoimi spostrzeżeniami przed i po operacji. I zrób sobie jakiś maly research na temat powiekszania biustu, zanim udasz się na konsultację do chirurga. On pewnie bedzie cie prosil o wybór implantów- ze swej strony polecam okrągle z mentor (mają tez konturowe, delikatniejszy ksztalt, te okragle sa pelniejsze). Swietny producent, wybierany nawet przez znane twarze z telewizji  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przed konsultacją chirurgiczną poczytaj o implantach piersiowych. Na rynku jest dużo marek, można się pogubić  :Smile:  Ale słyszałam, że najlepsze, najbezpieczniejsze są Mentor  :Smile:  Mają niski odsetek powikłań i dają bardzo delikatny efekt powiększenia- piersi wyglądają naturalnie, estetycznie. A w końcu kwestie bezpieczeństwa i wyglądu są najważniejsze przy takim zabiegu.

----------


## Klara91

Moja koleżanka robiła sobie ostatnio operację w szpitalu na Puławskiej u dr. Chomickiej. Jest bardzo zadowolona zarówno z zabiegu jak i całego zespołu medycznego. Patrząc na nią i ja zastanawiam się nad powiększeniem piersi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również miałam zabieg w klinice: drchecinski. pl, bardzo polecam, super specjaliści, doradzą, wytłumaczą. Szkoda, ze nie we wszystkich klinikach maja takie podejście. Mogę ich polecić z czystym sumieniem, cena również bardzo przyzwoita.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam w klinice piękna w Wilmed podnoszone piersi  :Wink:  Nie powiększałam ich, jedynie uniosłam, dzięki czemu wyglądają naprawdę super  :Wink:  Ale z tego, co wiem - wykonują też usługi powiększania biustu. Mają naprawdę dobrych specjalistów  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam zabieg powiększania piersi w klinikazawodny.pl/oferta/modelowanie-sylwetki/piersi/ -lekarze to sami specjaliści, znają się doskonale na swoim fachu. Bardzo pomocni! Bardzo polecam, u mnie zabieg sie udał, wszystko goi sie zgodnie z planem. jak najbardziej polecam!

----------


## anreja

> Szukam dobrego plastyka z Warszawy, chciałabym powiększyć piersi o 3 rozmiary - to mój NAJWIĘKSZY kompleks, szukam kogoś porządnego żeby jak najbardziej zminimalizowac ryzyko poprawek. Możecie kogoś polecić?


trzy rozmiary to naprawdę sporo... jestes pewna tej decyzji? Poza tym decydując się na taką operację musisz pamiętać, że nie tylko chirurg jest ważny, ale też same implanty. Wybierz mentor - dzięki nim wszystko ładnie się zagoi, nie będzie żadnych powikłań w przyszłość. I do tego mają do wyboru szereg różnych profili więc może nawet uda ci się dobrać odpowiedni profil do tak dużej miseczki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla dobrego chirurga lepiej nawet pojechać poza Warszawę. Ja nawet pojechałam do kliniki w Polanicy-Zdroju, do dr Łątkowskiego, którego bardzo polecam. On jest bardzo kompetentny, już na konsultacji pokazał, że ma doświadczenie i i potrafił mi wszystko ładnie wytłumaczyć. Naprawdę warto wybrać właśnie go, mój biust teraz jest symetryczny, lekko powiększony i kształtny, a wszystko to dzięki niemu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zanim powiększysz, to idź do dobrego chirurga na konsultację, polecam swojego - dr Knakiewicz z Knackclinick we Wrocławiu. To jest bardzo przyjemny chirurg, sympatyczny, doświadczony i dobry w tym co robi. Na mojej pierwsze wizycie bardzo szczegółowo mi wszystko opisał, rozmawialiśmy o szczegółach, ale także dzięki niemu zmieniłam zdanie co do wielkości biustu. Na początku chciałam, by były jeszcze większe, ale tak zobaczyłam jak to karykaturalnie by wyglądało. Lekarz świetnie mi doradził, ale też i profesjonalnie zajął się samą operacja. Moje piersi  są teraz kształtne, większe, dokładnie takie, o jakich marzyłam, polecam.

----------

